# Uefa Champions league 14-15 September



## OddsPoster (Sep 4, 2010)

14 Sep 17:45 Barcelona v Panathinaikos 1.12 7.00 17.00 +53  
14 Sep 17:45 Benfica v Hapoel Tel-Aviv 1.40 4.20 7.00 +53  
14 Sep 17:45 Bursaspor v Valencia 2.75 3.25 2.37 +53  
14 Sep 17:45 FC Copenhagen v Rubin Kazan 2.50 3.25 2.60 +53  
14 Sep 17:45 FC Twente v Inter Milan 5.00 3.60 1.61 +53  
14 Sep 17:45 Lyon v Schalke 1.90 3.30 3.75 +53  
14 Sep 17:45 Man Utd v Rangers 1.20 5.50 13.00 +53  
14 Sep 17:45 Werder Bremen v Tottenham 2.10 3.25 3.25 +53  
15 Sep 17:45 AC Milan v Auxerre 1.36 4.33 7.50 +53  
15 Sep 17:45 Arsenal v Braga 1.30 4.75 9.00 +53  
15 Sep 17:45 Bayern Munich v Roma 1.72 3.40 4.50 +53  
15 Sep 17:45 CFR Cluj v Basel 2.25 3.20 3.00 +53  
15 Sep 17:45 Marseille v Spartak Moscow 1.72 3.40 4.50 +53  
15 Sep 17:45 MSK Zilina v Chelsea 11.00 5.50 1.22 +53  
15 Sep 17:45 Real Madrid v Ajax 1.28 5.00 8.50 +53  
15 Sep 17:45 Shakhtar Donetsk v Partizan Belgrade 1.36 4.50 7.50


----------



## lowridersti (Sep 8, 2010)

Lucky Chelsea ) Can't wait to see how CFR Cluj handles the match..I hope they'll do well this season and go beyond groups.


----------



## OriginalS (Sep 9, 2010)

lowridersti said:
			
		

> Lucky Chelsea ) Can't wait to see how CFR Cluj handles the match..I hope they'll do well this season and go beyond groups.



It is possible, Cluj is a great team and the odds suggest it. The romanian football is going good, not the national team ofcourse.
Cluj against the favorites will be a good value bet, but against Basel and just over 2.2 I wouldn't risk..


----------



## BgFutbol (Sep 13, 2010)

*Twente v Inter Milan*
Twente debuts in the Champions league playing one of the worst opponents for a start- Inter Milan, the winner of the Champions league. 
The other clubs in this goup are Werder and Tottenham, as you see the group is not easy at all. Even though on paper Inter is the favorite to win this goup things can go very different as every team in this group is strong enough to qualify. 
Nikolay Mikhailov is expected to be on the dutch goalkeep. He is one of my favorite players, young and still improving. I know he will be a big player one day. So far in the dutch championship he is doing great, but for important match like this his young age will be a minus.
Inter can't use Dejan Stankovic as he is injured, but there are no other injkuries. Rafael Benites will have the best players to choose from for this match.
I expect quality match, where the champions league champions will take what they want.
Prediction: Inter win
Bookmaker: Didn't choose yet where to place this bet


----------



## maosumi (Sep 16, 2010)

uff !!!
Barcelona  just rock the game !!
messi messi messi !!!
love this guys !!!
5-1 !!!
what a game .................. :arrow:


----------

